# 07 Brute 750 front diff leaking after plowing.



## Wilstruck (Nov 26, 2010)

So I put a plow on my 07 BF 750 and used it to plow some snow. Parked it in garage a little snow covered. After snow melted I noticed oil had leaked out from rear of front diff at the drive shaft. I'm assuming I will have to replace the seal. Can this be done fairly easy without removing the diff? 

Thanks,
Wil

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, an easy job and there are even videos on YT on doing it. There are two though..and if the bushing on the coupling is warn you will want to replace that while there. The manual will step you through it but its straight-forward.


----------



## Wilstruck (Nov 26, 2010)

NMKawierider said:


> Yes, an easy job and there are even videos on YT on doing it. There are two though..and if the bushing on the coupling is warn you will want to replace that while there. The manual will step you through it but its straight-forward.


Thanks purchased a seal kit now need to find time to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

